# Project snow fighter F-350



## Mackman

I was thinking of getting out of snow work but it looks like im staying in. On that note im doing a little work on my F-350 to make it better. I will be adding a alum. faltbed, fullsize light bar, air bags, painting the truck white ( my company color). Also painting/undercoating the whole frame/body. Here are some pics. I started today. Got the pick-up body off.










The bed bolts would not come out easy. We kept on breaking them torx shockets. So we were welding a bolt on the head of the nut and taking them out with an air gun and a socket. 









More pics to follow.


----------



## Mackman

Also the toolbox, lights ,backrack and body will be for sale. Pick-up only. Let me know.


----------



## Mike S

The truck looked great before but should be very nice when you get done. Keep us updated! I love projects! LOL!


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Are you putting a full size flat bed on there or one specifically for an SRW?


----------



## Mackman

mcwlandscaping;1481217 said:


> Are you putting a full size flat bed on there or one specifically for an SRW?


One for a SRW. Just called to get prices. 3,100 for the bed cash and carry. The bed is going to be a EBY. www.mheby.com


----------



## ANA Proscapes

I've seen aluminum beds for sale as low as $1,900. IMO $3,100 cash and carry sounds high for a SRW. Good luck on the build and keep the pics comin.


----------



## Mackman

ANA Proscapes;1481228 said:


> I've seen aluminum beds for sale as low as $1,900. IMO $3,100 cash and carry sounds high for a SRW. Good luck on the build and keep the pics comin.


I was looking at Martin Weldings Faltbeds. They are 1950 cash and carry. But once you upgrade the floor to 3/16 and add a couple options there bed is only about 350 bucks cheaper then EBY. Plus eby is 45min away and Martin welding is 3.5 hours.

Plus i like the looks of the EBY bed the best.


----------



## ANA Proscapes

They do make a nice body. Upgrades = $$$. Keep the pics rollin.


----------



## bugthug

Mackman;1481230 said:


> I was looking at Martin Weldings Faltbeds. They are 1950 cash and carry. But once you upgrade the floor to 3/16 and add a couple options there bed is only about 350 bucks cheaper then EBY. Plus eby is 45min away and Martin welding is 3.5 hours.
> 
> Plus i like the looks of the EBY bed the best.


I am close to martins. I would like to see how you like the eby.


----------



## OntarioGuy

Truck looks good now. I am looking forward to seeing it when its done! I find projects like this help pass the summer.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

Looks like a nice truck!


----------



## Mackman

I didnt get too much done today. I just took the steps off, lights under door, window visors and sprayed the one side of the frame rail too see what it looks like. I really like this rubber undercoating stuff.


----------



## cat320

I was just woundering how did you get all that factory gunk off the fram rails to you can sand it down to paint?


----------



## Mackman

cat320;1481267 said:


> I was just woundering how did you get all that factory gunk off the fram rails to you can sand it down to paint?


That gunk is a big time PITA. I used engine degreaser and a 3,100 PSI pressure washer with hot water. It worked good. Then on the rusted spots im just going to sand. Im lucky the truck has very little rust on it.


----------



## Drew2010

Wow always loved your truck, I am sure it will look great this way also.

You should really POR-15 the undercarriage. POR kicks rubberized undercoatings a** any day of the week.

I am sure there are alot of people who will confirm the quality of the POR.

Heres a link to the POR
http://www.por15.com/

Heres a link from when Brad redid his F550 Flatbed, He will certainly tell anyone that POR is a great product.
http://powerstrokenation.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110556

Are you going for a hoist on the aluminum flatbed or just leaving it stationary?


----------



## Mackman

do you spray that POR15 on or just brush it??


----------



## maverjohn

That will be one sharp truck when you are done ! I have a steel flat bed and just love it ! keep the pic's comming !!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Id use the spray that turns rust back to metal after you sand it


----------



## RDWheeler

Gotta agree with the POR15, I had a 2000 f-250sd and the frame was in tough shape... A few cans of POR15 and a paint brush and it turned out great, and lasted till the truck went down the road a few years later! Awesome project.

Ryan @ 
WWW.BranchOutShrub.com


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Drew2010;1481278 said:


> Wow always loved your truck, I am sure it will look great this way also.
> 
> You should really POR-15 the undercarriage. POR kicks rubberized undercoatings a** any day of the week.
> 
> I am sure there are alot of people who will confirm the quality of the POR.
> 
> Heres a link to the POR
> http://www.por15.com/
> 
> Heres a link from when Brad redid his F550 Flatbed, He will certainly tell anyone that POR is a great product.
> http://powerstrokenation.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110556
> 
> Are you going for a hoist on the aluminum flatbed or just leaving it stationary?


WOW that was one heck of a project! Great turnout though!


----------



## plowingkid35

POR15 all the way! Thats under all of my trucks, and were those airhorns i spotted?!


----------



## Yooper75

plowingkid35;1481633 said:


> POR15 all the way! Thats under all of my trucks, and were those airhorns i spotted?!


My guess would be a triple chime Nathan train horn.....


----------



## Drew2010

Mackman;1481298 said:


> do you spray that POR15 on or just brush it??


Can be done either way,


----------



## Mackman

Another update
Got the air bags on. Got new shocks (not on yet). Took alot of stuff off the truck for the paint booth. No body work was needed so it was a sand and spray. Truck should be done by friday. Going this saturday to pick the flatbed up if EBY is open. If not it will be Monday. Here are some more pics.


----------



## 90plow

What color are you painting it?


----------



## Mackman

90plow;1482180 said:


> What color are you painting it?


White

Im going with the 05-07 front grill and headlights. I also order all new badges for 05-07 superdutys. So they only way you will be able to tell my truck is a 04 is cuz it has leafs up front and the dash is different.


----------



## maverjohn

Looking great ! Are you doing the painting ?


----------



## unhcp

Looking like a awesome project so far!


----------



## cat320

looking good you used the por 15? looks like it was sprayed on i was looking on there site maybe i read it wrong but do you have to topcoat por 15?


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

Is that a train horn I saw on the passenger side?


----------



## Mackman

maverjohn;1482189 said:


> Looking great ! Are you doing the painting ?


No im not doing the painting. Its going to good old MAACO. My buddy knows the owner. So he will make sure it is done right. I made it easy for them. Since i took almost everything off.



unhcp;1482240 said:


> Looking like a awesome project so far!


Thanks



cat320;1482289 said:


> looking good you used the por 15? looks like it was sprayed on i was looking on there site maybe i read it wrong but do you have to topcoat por 15?


No i didnt use POR15. I already had 3/4 of the frame done when i found out about it. I have 2-3 coats of underbody rubber costing stuff. Then 2-3 coats of gosss black paint on top of that.



Glenn Lawn Care;1482290 said:


> Is that a train horn I saw on the passenger side?


Yes it was a train horn. Its been broke for over 2 years lol. I gave the horn to a friend and junked the air comresser cuz it was toast.


----------



## Mackman

Went and picked the flatbed up today from EBY in Blue Ball, PA. I got to say overall it is a very nice built bed. It wasnt cheap. But its built right. I will have pics 2morrow. 

Im hoping the truck will be out of the paint booth 2morrow and i can go pick it up and start putting it all back together.


----------



## jrtcbmw

Nice build. Cant wait to see it done. 

I have to get mine done, i have painted my rails but i need to get them blasted/cleaned and then POR15.

btw still have the backrack? Im interested need one before the season!!


----------



## Mackman

The bed is light. It only weighs 370lbs. Here are the pics. As its looking im not going to get my truck back today. :realmad:


----------



## Mackman

jrtcbmw;1482578 said:


> Nice build. Cant wait to see it done.
> 
> I have to get mine done, i have painted my rails but i need to get them blasted/cleaned and then POR15.
> 
> btw still have the backrack? Im interested need one before the season!!


Back rack and bed are sold.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice looking flatbed


----------



## maverjohn

Thats a nice looking flat bed, I really like how they cut the corners at a 45 !


----------



## rebert

Looks great! 
did they take the door handles belt moldings and glass runs off before painting?


----------



## crazyboy

Slick looking bed!


----------



## cat10

cant wait to c this truck all done wat kind of light bar u geting?


----------



## WilliamOak

Subscribing, should turn out awesome!


----------



## Mackman

Back from paint. Just have the flatbed resting on there. Still have alot of work left. But this should give you an idea. It has to go back to the paint booth for some tocuhing up. But overall the paint job didnt turn out to bad for a Maaco job.


----------



## ANA Proscapes

Looks good. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## DieselSlug

Im a big chevy guy, but man i do like these bodystyle f series trucks. Looking good! I wouldnt mind one with a 7.3 under the hood.


----------



## Mackman

Got the new shocks on and the 05 headlights. Also put on the 05 f-350 badge i have the 6.0 powerstroke badge but its not on yet. Still waiting on the 05 grill. 2morrow both hitches should be mounted. Then saturday im going to get heavy duty U Bolts made up to mount the bed to the frame. So im shooting for saturday or late monday.


----------



## Mackman

Morrissey snow removal service;1482595 said:


> nice looking flatbed


Thanks



maverjohn;1482634 said:


> Thats a nice looking flat bed, I really like how they cut the corners at a 45 !


I also like that. One of the reasons i picked the EBY bed. I think they have the best looking flatbed.



cat10;1482967 said:


> cant wait to c this truck all done wat kind of light bar u geting?


Im leaning towards a fullsize Whelen Justice LED bar. But not 100% sure yet


----------



## cat10

Good lightbar I'm geting that in a 50inch soon


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

truck looks great


----------



## Stik208

I liked it as a pickup better


----------



## Mackman

Morrissey snow removal service;1483369 said:


> truck looks great


thanks



Stik208;1483394 said:


> I liked it as a pickup better


You sound like the rest of my buddys lol.


----------



## the new boss 92

great job mack, it's prolly good you made her a flat bed. with the salter and stuff in the bed 99-04 the rear wheel wells rottted pretty bad so it would have started rusting in a year or 2 but looks like you took care of that. 

i always enjoy watching you do projects they turn out great. do youown a gooseneck or 5th wheel trailer?


----------



## Mackman

the new boss 92;1483422 said:


> great job mack, it's prolly good you made her a flat bed. with the salter and stuff in the bed 99-04 the rear wheel wells rottted pretty bad so it would have started rusting in a year or 2 but looks like you took care of that.
> 
> i always enjoy watching you do projects they turn out great. do youown a gooseneck or 5th wheel trailer?


No i do not own a gooseneck or 5th wheel. But i got the hitch cuz it was cheap and if i need it i have it. A buddy of mine has one. So if i ever need it i can pull it now.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Looks awesome!!! Thumbs Up

Are you going to put toolboxes infront of the wheels? I think a set of full fenders would keep the debris down and give it a little more of a finished look .02


----------



## redneck farmer

Nice looking project, although I hate to see you go away form what you had because that was one of hte sharpest looking trucks I've seen. It will be sharp in white though


----------



## maverjohn

Looking sweet !! Great job so far !


----------



## Matt10486

This thread would have been a lot better if there was a video to go with it. HAHA


----------



## DareDog

Matt10486;1483999 said:


> This thread would have been a lot better if there was a video to go with it. HAHA


I know!! Ha


----------



## OntarioGuy

Sharp looking truck before and after!!! looks awsome!


----------



## MatthewG

You would really be pimpin with a hot-tub on the flatbed, you don't need a salt spreader back there


----------



## Mackman

Ok since you asked for it. A video will be made. Alomst got done today. About 90% done. I have to do something with the fuel filler pipe. Its making the fuel nozzle click off all the time. So i have to re-do that. But i will have a video in a day or 2.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

it better have some kick a$$ mud flaps


----------



## maverjohn

X2 on the flaps !!
You mite want to think about mounting some flaps in front of the rear tire to keep the salt and road grime off the back of the cab, I did it to mine and think they work great.


----------



## Mackman

The truck is almost done. Still have some little things to do on it. A buddy of mine bought this 8ft western and the guy had no way to load it. So we used my truck to tow the bobcat and put the plow on the flatbed it worked out good.


----------



## tbone3

Badass bro!


Tom


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

maverjohn;1484706 said:


> X2 on the flaps !!
> You mite want to think about mounting some flaps in front of the rear tire to keep the salt and road grime off the back of the cab, I did it to mine and think they work great.


same with me, worked really good


----------



## abbe

are you going to sell the pickup bed? any rust?


----------



## Mackman

Just click the pic for the video.


----------



## cat320

looks real good i think if you didn't say anything about the wood i would of never known . with a flat bed a goosneck is good to have you will probably end up getting one and towing a mini and a bobcat to do septic install or fixes.


----------



## Jdkid

Looks great, i drove by the other day, what ever happened to the mack?


----------



## Mackman

Jdkid;1485853 said:


> Looks great, i drove by the other day, what ever happened to the mack?


I sold the mack around 6-7 months ago and bought a new mack. But i dont keep it at my house anymore


----------



## maverjohn

Great video ! Truck looks great !


----------



## DieselSlug

I like the setup a lot! Wish i could afford a newer truck!


----------



## DieselSlug

Mackman;1481195 said:


> I was thinking of getting out of snow work but it looks like im staying in. On that note im doing a little work on my F-350 to make it better. I will be adding a alum. faltbed, fullsize light bar, air bags, painting the truck white ( my company color). Also painting/undercoating the whole frame/body. Here are some pics. I started today. Got the pick-up body off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bed bolts would not come out easy. We kept on breaking them torx shockets. So we were welding a bolt on the head of the nut and taking them out with an air gun and a socket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics to follow.


I like how ford has the bolts coming through the bed, looks like it makes the job much easier than crawling underneath to access the bolts! I really wouldnt mind a super duty for my next rig! I have to take my box off to replace my cab corners and a frame crossmember thats rotted out.


----------



## joey7599

Not to be off topic or anything but can you post pics of the new mack sience you sold the old one


----------



## DareDog

joey7599;1485939 said:


> Not to be off topic or anything but can you post pics of the new mack sience you sold the old one


Here

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=122656&page=8


----------



## joey7599

thank you nice truck mack


----------



## Banksy

Cool video, dude. Nice work. Looks sharp.


----------



## mercer_me

The truck came out great. But, I think it looked better before.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Great video. Most of my work is sponsored by Budweiser as well!


----------



## RDWheeler

Awesome work! Truck turned out great!Thumbs Up


----------



## plowmaster07

Looks great man! Nice work!


----------



## Yooper75

I really like the way the truck turned out. How much wheel spin do you get now that the box is off and you have a lite aluminum bed on the truck?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

truck came out great nice job


----------



## snocrete

Good thread, and nice job on the truck....I would like to do something similar with 1 of my trucks.


----------



## BlackIrish

snocrete;1486689 said:


> Good thread, and nice job on the truck....I would like to do something similar with 1 of my trucks.


Same here


----------



## PrimoSR

Looks good!


----------



## t-boner1

you should buy a poly caster so it matches and ill buy the tornado


----------



## Mackman

t-boner1;1488543 said:


> you should buy a poly caster so it matches and ill buy the tornado


I would sell you the tornado but you would be putting it in the back of a gas truck. We all know gas trucks cant plow!!!:laughing:


----------



## cet

Truck looks great. I think a flat deck is more useful then a pickup box. I would love to change my 2007.

Are all the orange marker lamps on the back of the truck suppose to be red. I don't think we could get away with that here. They look orange in the video, maybe they are red.


----------



## Mackman

cet;1488804 said:


> Truck looks great. I think a flat deck is more useful then a pickup box. I would love to change my 2007.
> 
> Are all the orange marker lamps on the back of the truck suppose to be red. I don't think we could get away with that here. They look orange in the video, maybe they are red.


All lights on the bed are red. Must be the way the video makes it look.


----------



## cat10

whens the lightbar going on


----------



## Mackman

cat10;1489208 said:


> whens the lightbar going on


 Around the end of Oct. I have to put alittle money in the bank. Today the truck should be getting lettered.


----------



## MatthewG

Mackman;1489351 said:


> Around the end of Oct. I have to put alittle money in the bank. Today the truck should be getting lettered.


Are you playing this song in your pumper???


----------



## Mackman

MatthewG;1489354 said:


> Are you playing this song in your pumper???


Thats Right!!!


----------



## Mackman

Got the lightbar on. I just have it mounted going to run the wires 2morrow. But i did hook it up real fast for the video. lol. Next is mounting the underbody boxs.

Click for video.


----------



## Polarismalibu

That light bar is awesome!! Im hoping to replace my responder with one like yours next year.


----------



## bowtie_guy

Does that ever look good, when reading I was thinking a flat bed might not look as good but that is one nice bed!!! 

Do you have lift blocks stacked though in the back??


----------



## Mackman

bowtie_guy;1505259 said:


> Do you have lift blocks stacked though in the back??


Yes they are stacked LMAO  Never had a problem in 8 years


----------



## fatheadon1

mackman the truck came out pretty awesome. iv kept an eye on your build from the start an refrained from commenting till seeing it done. I am normally not into flatbeds but you truck pulls it off well now all we need is some snow.


----------



## havenlax18

Mackman;1484775 said:


> The truck is almost done. Still have some little things to do on it. A buddy of mine bought this 8ft western and the guy had no way to load it. So we used my truck to tow the bobcat and put the plow on the flatbed it worked out good.


is this chick fil a in lima?


----------



## Mackman

havenlax18;1506456 said:


> is this chick fil a in lima?


Yes it was. I live about 10mins from it.


----------



## f250harvest

Did you have to change anything to make the grille/headlights fit?


----------



## mreamer

I apologize if you answered this elsewhere, but do you use your truck at pulls? Just wondering why you have trac-bars on the rear axle? Sweet truck by the way!


----------



## wolfmobile8

looks good.


----------



## Mackman




----------



## DieselSlug

Wow. Very nice!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks great all set up ready to go


----------



## 2_Djinn

Im a die hard C/K chevy fan and this maybe my favorite ford . What did the bed run ?


----------



## cet

Mackman that truck looks great. I think the flatbed is a great idea.


----------



## G.Landscape

is the light bar visible over the Spreader? Great looking truck.


----------



## 90plow

Is that your new ford in the backround?


----------



## A&J Landscaping

nice job what did the body cost i want to put one on one of are f-250


----------



## Banksy

Looks awesome! Well done, sir.


----------



## cat10

wicked nice truck


----------



## Mackman

f250harvest;1506494 said:


> Did you have to change anything to make the grille/headlights fit?


Yea you had to do alittle trimming behind the headlights. It wasn't that bad. took about 1.5hrs



mreamer;1506566 said:


> I apologize if you answered this elsewhere, but do you use your truck at pulls? Just wondering why you have trac-bars on the rear axle? Sweet truck by the way!


A buddy of mine bought them brand new and never installed them. I got a good deal on them. Thats the only reason i have them. No the truck never did pulling and never will.



2_Djinn;1513032 said:


> Im a die hard C/K chevy fan and this maybe my favorite ford . What did the bed run ?


Bed was 3,100.00 cash and carry



G.Landscape;1513056 said:


> is the light bar visible over the Spreader? Great looking truck.


The black doors on top of the spreader come off. So you should be bale to see the lightbar good. The way it is now you can see the lightbar about 15ft behind the truck.



A&J Landscaping;1513061 said:


> nice job what did the body cost i want to put one on one of are f-250


3,100.00 cash and carry


----------



## Mackman

90plow;1513058 said:


> Is that your new ford in the backround?


No. It was my friends.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Badass dude!


----------



## Marek

What light bar is that , how much did it run you ?


----------



## Mackman

Marek;1513362 said:


> What light bar is that , how much did it run you ?


Its a Whelen Liberty. The bar is fully loaded. I got one hell of a good price at 1,200.00 here is the thread about it.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=138969


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

the truck turned out good mackman!


----------



## Ford-101

nice job truck looks great


----------



## thesnowman269

i have to admit i was pretty upset when i saw my favorite truck on here next to weareweirds getting torn apart, but boy did she turn out looking good. good job man


----------



## Carriage House

I know this is an older post but I absolutely love this truck and am thinking of doing something similar to my '01 ( gotta love the 7.3). Anyway I just have a suspension question... how much lift do you have? Whose is it? and were the airbags worth it. Thanks a ton.


----------



## S-205

Well I really like your truck, and imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. I'm thinking about doing the same EBY bed and air bags since the bed will be off. Do you mind giving me a little more info on the airbags, and size of bed and which options you got with it?

Thanks Mack!


----------

